# Just my thinking



## caveman (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello,
let me start by saying i have been looking around here for a few weeks now and there are truly a lot of great ideas here. 
I grew up around jon boats on the little T and i have my granddad to think for that. So here is my jon and my thinking let me know what you all think good or bad.
Thanks


----------



## redbug (Mar 28, 2009)

looks ike you have a fun project ahead of you

Wayne


----------



## caveman (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes i do.Here is pics of my set mounts it is all i did today.As weather was bad untill late in day.


----------



## caveman (Mar 28, 2009)

did not get to post other pics here they are.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 28, 2009)

You are definitely heading in the right direction!

I like what you are doing. What size aluminum are you using for the flooring? (thickness)


----------



## caveman (Mar 28, 2009)

It is thinn .0800 but at 50$ for a 4'x12' i think i got a good deal???????? but that is what the foam is for support. I had plywood i it and it did not hold up so i will try this.
In put is needed good or bad so let me know what you think


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks fine  

what is the green board?


----------



## caveman (Mar 28, 2009)

hey fishingbuds
green board i dont know. if you are talking about what is rivited to bottom of seat it is alum. l for support as there is no rib .


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 28, 2009)

i think he is talking about the foam


----------



## darb79 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice ride you got there caveman.


----------



## caveman (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks for looking
I plan on posting pics. once a week and please let me know what you think.Weather wasn't good this weekend so no work on boat. I hope to get front floor in this week and fig. out what to do with batts.
Thanks all


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 29, 2009)

That looks great. Buying a "skin out" jon from the factory is a high $ option. Nice job on the seat mounts as well.


----------



## caveman (Mar 29, 2009)

Not Sure what a skin out is???????????????
I just want to work on my jon and want in put from here...........................


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 29, 2009)

daltonmcgill said:


> i think he is talking about the foam



My bad #-o the bule board :lol: is that insulation board I see?


----------



## caveman (Mar 30, 2009)

Qusackstackr
let me apologize about skin . i now understand what you were talking about. and it works for those of us that can't buy it all up front.I am just working on this as my PAY cheek will allowe. and that is not a lot. I am sure that in this day and age many can under stand that.YES it cost a lot. But in time it will be the way i want it.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah.. took me a while to figure out what the boat manufacturers were talking about when they were advertising skin out boats too. :lol: 

Skin out simply means no exposed ribs. It is the floor and covering up the sides like caveman is doing. Adding a "skin" over the "bones". :lol: 

Not my terminology.. all of the boat manufacturers have adopted it.

You are making it look just like it came from the factory that way.. at a fraction of the price. Kudos. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 30, 2009)

My rig came floored and side ribs covered from the factory, and I didn't even know I had a "skin-out" boat. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## caveman (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok i got some time to work on my boat today here are pics.....


----------



## caveman (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry about duplicte pics i am new to all of this an i make alot of f____ ups sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks good! 8)


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2009)

caveman said:


> Sorry about duplicte pics i am new to all of this an i make alot of f____ ups sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Never fear man! :beer:


----------



## Jump This (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice floor, but......
How will you drain it? Lets say you start to take on some water (for whatever reason.) 
Will you have access to manually drain or is there a bilge pump option?
Or will it not really matter?


----------



## caveman (Apr 10, 2009)

yes it dose have a bilge pump


----------



## caveman (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello ,
I wasn't able to work on boat this weekend becase of well lets just say no work.Ihave been looking at it and need a little help.Was wanting
to make dry storge for batteys,switches,pfd,ect. What do you think is best way to go pic 1 or pic 2.Give me your thoughts on this.
Thanks mike


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking good. Can;t wait to see the final product. I really think when you do something yourself and put your hard earned money and time into something, you appreciate more. Good luck with it.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2009)

I guess depending on how much open deck you want to cover up with the storage box, either it goes fore and aft, or port to stbd. I have a 1652VT Lowe Roughneck and had the dealer install the optional accesssory lockable 60" box on the port side. It has come in handy while fishing where I can lay rods, worm binders, etc that aren't being used. In it I have an extra pfd, rain gear, first aid box, worm binders, two paddles, etc. Not sure if a battery would fit in mine width-wise, but since you have the capability to mfr your own you're good-to-go. I know it's easy to get to the box when the boat is trailered because I don't have to stretch to get to things if it were mounted port to stbd. Just my thoughts. Your rig is coming along great! 8) 

here's a pic with the box installed in mine: (before I carpeted it)






carpet installed:


----------



## caveman (Apr 13, 2009)

waterwings
Thanks for posting pics. of your boat i had seen them before but forgot about your port side storage.I really want to put my storage/batt. forward/aft as that would put switches at aft,. But just not fig out how to do it.As rear and middle sets are differed heights and then there is aways the angle up top.I am going to re look at and do so thinking an see if i can do some thing like what you have as that is what i want .You have a great looking boat.What size motor? This boat is a 1648m with a 25 hp 4 stroke .
Thanks for looking Mike


----------



## who pooted? (Apr 13, 2009)

Cap'n Caveman nice boat dude! I'm a few steps behind you, but all in all having just as much fun doing it. Where did you get that blue foam? Local marine store? Once again great job on the build so far.


----------



## caveman (Apr 14, 2009)

The blue board you will not find at home depot or Lowe's,as they don't carry 1 1/2" as that is what i needed so i went to a building supply co..Where i am at it was 25.00 for 4'x8'. Just went today and got 2 25' pieces of 1 1/2"x1 1/2" L alum. 27.00 each and 2 21' 1" x 1" tube alum. for 27.00 each all is 1/8 .125 so i hope to get back to work on this weekend. w p lets see pics of your build


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 14, 2009)

caveman said:


> waterwings
> Thanks for posting pics. of your boat i had seen them before but forgot about your port side storage.I really want to put my storage/batt. forward/aft as that would put switches at aft,. But just not fig out how to do it.As rear and middle sets are differed heights and then there is aways the angle up top.I am going to re look at and do so thinking an see if i can do some thing like what you have as that is what i want .You have a great looking boat.What size motor? This boat is a 1648m with a 25 hp 4 stroke . Thanks for looking Mike




Thanks for the compliment. My front and rear decks are different heights, with the front deck sitting lower. No motor on my rig, as I fish electric-only waters around here. I have a MG 54# foot control tm on the bow, and a MK Endura 40# on the stern. Now, if I only had the time _and_ some decent weather, I'd get to take the boat out for awhile.


----------



## caveman (Apr 25, 2009)

OK i said i would try and post pic. once a week. well we all know that things don't work as we want them to....
I have worked on my boat all day and most would say that is all you gout done. I am working on my battery /switches box /dry storage.
I have the side ready and just need to start the top will post pic tomorrow
THANKS FOR LOOKING CAVEMAN


----------



## caveman (Apr 26, 2009)

OK after work on the boat all weekend.My other side was not happy so now i can't find camera now. so when she goes to work i will find and post.God love her.As well as i do.


----------



## caveman (Apr 27, 2009)

OK well i found camera then batt. dead well,well Here are pics. Batt will be just aft of middle set and switch bank just forward of aft set.


----------



## Rawdawg (Apr 28, 2009)

Can the foam be saturated by water over time? or is it a special kind ?
Boat looks Killer ! =D>


----------



## caveman (Apr 28, 2009)

Rawdawg
I don't know how it will hold up over time.I did do test on this foam put in bucket of water for 24 hours and it was same weigh and floated after a rock holding it down.I have seen others use on this site but never seen any results.I do know this i see it used underground on slabs in my line of work and after years it is in good shape.
Thanks for looking caveman


----------



## caveman (May 2, 2009)

hello
well to day it is raining so i can't work on boat.Yesterday i went and got my alum. for front deck wasn't sure what would be best as i am doing this for the first time .125 (1/8") or .25 (1/4") so i went in the middle .1875 (3/16") . I hope that this will work what do you all think?As i was about to leave the man that waited on me walked outside to smoke and we got to talking.I told him what i was doing and he said he had some .125 that was water spots and would make me a deal on it for a 4'x8' for $58.00 a sheet.Well i felt as if a idiot as i had just paid $96.00 for a 2'x5' of .1875 (3/16).Well that is life i think in the long run the 3/16 well be best. But may go back and get the 1/8 just in case i need.What is your in put on this.


----------



## Zum (May 2, 2009)

I think it depends on your bracing.
That .125 would be plenty heavy enough.The hulls of boats aren't(normally) that heavy.
I'm pretty sure you can go lighter,I don't know what my factory deck is but I bet it's under .100 gauge.
O ya ...I'd go get that sheet.


----------



## caveman (May 2, 2009)

Zum 
what i am planing on using for bracing is .125 1 1/2" l and .125 1" sq. tube with the .1875 for my deck.


----------



## Ranchero50 (May 2, 2009)

I'd say the deck framing will depend on the skin thickness. I'm going .063" deck skin which is $108 a 4x8 sheet here so I did 1x1x.125 angle with a 12 max space between frame structures. Another thing I did is put three uprights per bulkhead to tei the deck into the hull ribs so it will be less prone to flex.

Your project looks good, only suggestion would be to avoid the rivets and drill / tap for stainless hardware so you can take it back apart to get at leaks, wiring, rattling lures etc.

Jamie


----------



## caveman (May 2, 2009)

Well it stopped raining for a few hours and was able to get the side sheet done on box and switches cut in used marine caulk on back side. Will post pic. tomorrow as flash will not allow me to take tonight.This part is now setting in living room.And this is a funny reminder of the time that i was working on my old boat. A 13' ALUM. craft with a 1965 5 hp gale.I had spent a lot of cash for galt,and a lot of time to put it on about the time i finished it started to rain with no place to keep it dry.WHAT is one to do but open up the front door and yes the living room.Was good for me but the wife well let me just say i here to this day.
CAVEMAN


----------



## caveman (May 2, 2009)

Ranchhero50
I am looking at your build and mine is easy to what you are doing. You are doing a great job from what i see. I only wish i had the skills u have. As i have no clue as to to what i am doing.But i am using rivets and ss screws both so what needs to be taken apart can.
cavman


----------



## caveman (Jun 11, 2009)

hello all
i have not posted lately because i have not did no work on my boat.But i have did some in the past few days and will post pic. In the morning i just don't want to make a mistake as with alum it cost.and i am not sure if my thinking is right.I just want to finish this and get it on the water.
mike


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 12, 2009)

> I grew up around jon boats on the little T and i have my granddad to think for that



me too buddy. i still fish the little tennessee acouple times a week. where bouts in tn are you?


----------



## caveman (Jun 12, 2009)

OK I know i said i would post pic this morning but at 7:30 am this morning i got a call that i have been waiting on.My uncle called to say that my cousin that i don't know very well would do my welding on my boat that i need bad for front deck.What i did was take right down there (1 hr away) as soon as i get it back i will post pics.



loggerhead mike 

EAST TN ,KNOX


----------



## caveman (Jun 16, 2009)

OK i know i have said and said i would post pics. well here they are this is of the framing for front deck.After getting it back from having the welding done for the 1 1/2 l on the existing front deck.Let me know what you think about it.Made a trip to bass pro sun and got my lights set poles and a few other things ,great store until you check out $$$$.It hurts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good! 8)


----------



## caveman (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks waterwings


----------



## caveman (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok this mod is over i was doing this in hopes off my best friend and me being able to get back as we was as little kids.That is days go by. SO i will park in back yard untill my interest starts up Aegean.


GOOD BYE
CAVEMAN


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 21, 2009)

I would not stop and I would not allow a disfunctional old friendship to screw things up with your current life. get the boat done and take your wife out on warm evenings. They make great swim and fish platforms. Throw a blanket up under the bow and make a cuddle nest once the night come out and watch the stars for a bit before coming home. The best part of being on the water is relaxing on the water.

Friends come and go.

Jamie


----------



## RStewart (Jun 21, 2009)

that is goin to be a sweet boat, dont give up now. i know how you feel about the old friendship situation. like ranchero said, dont let that stop you.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with you guys.I wouldn't quite now.If nothing else you could sell it.People around here have been paying really high prices for basic jon boats.A unit like that would really bring some money in.


----------



## caveman (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok i just hit a bump in the road and am back at it agaign.Let first say that it is very hard to do this alone.Made some head way this weekend.can start to see results and things come together.After haveing some more weilding done on frount deck it was time to put deck down.The frount deck is 3/16 alum supported by 1x1 tube and 1.5x1.5 l.It is heald in place by 1/4 20 x1 ss bolts,lock washers,nuts all ss.seat mount is bolted with 2" 1/4 20 ss.


----------



## Zum (Jun 29, 2009)

Man ...levels,squares,rulers,straight lines
Your doing great,nice work.
Be catching fish in know time.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 29, 2009)

looks great


----------



## russ010 (Jun 29, 2009)

Don't sweat the bumps in the road... you made up for it with quality work!

Great Job :beer:


----------



## caveman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tonight i decided i had to much movement in my rear fishing set,reworked and still not sure need put in water to see.It moves about 2 or 3 degrees but with boat in water will this be noticeable?????
I plan on a test run this week.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 29, 2009)

caveman said:


> Tonight i decided i had to much movement in my rear fishing set,reworked and still not sure need put in water to see.It moves about 2 or 3 degrees but with boat in water will this be noticeable?????
> I plan on a test run this week.



Not being a jerk, but whats a rear fishing set?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 29, 2009)

seat?


----------



## caveman (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes it is seat,rear pole seat,my spelling is not good or is my typing.I didn't post pics. because i want to test before i give bad advise as i did last time. On this setup works great on my low mount seats,but not for the ones on 11/12"poles #-o 
Thank for asking. mike


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 30, 2009)

Looken great caveman, I know what ya mean when you say ya need an extra hand on it :lol: The project isn't easy but you'll be glad ya finished it when its done, hang in there :wink:


----------



## caveman (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks to all that are looking and posting .
Tonight i rewired the boat as i can't make up my mind as how i want it to work this is the 3rd time. I used #6 for motor start/charge. and #6 for TM /then rewired nav lights,bilge pump.After test this week i will post pic.
mike


----------



## caveman (Jul 12, 2009)

Well i haven't been able to get her in the water but tonight alot of water is getting in her.I was going to take out today but Friday i noticed the drain plug was leaking so i went to bp shop and got a new one well it was one of one size fits all and it was worse that the old one.So i will go back to place i got the boat and try to get factory one SAT.Was able to get a and i mean a little work done ,front deck supports,and some on battery box.By the way has any every used nut rivets? If so how did the work /hold up? Here is pic. of the boat getting all those metal shavings out. LOL


----------



## rcgreat (Jul 13, 2009)

I use rivnuts at work and they hold up very well, but I beleive they are steel and might be bad against alum. They also take a special gun to install them. Now that I think more about it we use them in aluminum and there is never a problem but I dont know how they would hold up in wet situations. I think will take one with me next time out and dunk it in the water with a screw in it to see what happens.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 13, 2009)

You can get aluminum rivnuts but plusnuts will be better for thin gauge stuff if you can find them. Triton used rivnuts to install the bow mount for my trolling motor and they pulled out after 4 months of use. There just isn't enough grip area on them in thin aluminum.


----------



## caveman (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for replies
i used them on the l angle for battery box not alot of stress or support here just to hold in place. i may change ?sense neg reviews. This is the first time i have used them but i will know more when it is in the water.
thanks all for in put as this is what i need.
mike
Got new plug and i think it will work no leaks out of it so far.


----------



## caveman (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## caveman (Jul 13, 2009)

my bad do not know how to quote someone..................


----------



## caveman (Jul 13, 2009)

what are plusnuts?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 14, 2009)

Sort of like rivnuts but more like a hollow wall anchor. The body crushes to form large petals for better grip on thin materials.


----------



## caveman (Jul 19, 2009)

Well today was a great day i put the boat in the water for the first time since 07.And for the most part i am well pleased with the work so far.I just wish i had not made front casting deck as high as the existing ,it will take some getting use to.but it is strong and works you just need your sea legs.the only bad part off the day was when me and brother in-law pulled into a cove to test seats and we floated a ground got to looking for paddle to push off ,then i remembered they were on the back porch,that will not happen again. the tm got us off.my seat mounts work good front and rear.
Then as we got back to the ramp there was 2 bouts and 1 truck on the ramp and it had a pontoon trailer on it on pontoon boat around. The man left his truck on the ramp.That is a first for me.
mike/caveman


----------



## caveman (Jul 19, 2009)

almost forgot the only thing that i didn't get to test today was my bilge pump as after 2 hrs on water i had no water in the boat the last time i had her out i had about 3" of water in her it turns out it was just a bad plug .I hope i never need the pump but if i do it is good to know i have it.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks good.Glad to hear you got the plug issue cleared up.


----------



## caveman (Aug 5, 2009)

:? OK 
I have been looking around here and that is why i have not posted no pics. lol. A lot of folks are doing so great work on here....
I have sealed the gap between front deck and new deck .But iam wanting to put in a steering console not sure as how to do or go as ober51 is doing with stick steer. please give in put .
mike


----------



## radiorob (Aug 6, 2009)

Boat looks real good caveman. I'd leave it as a tiller steer since you're storage box is already taking up quite a bit of your free space on the boat.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 6, 2009)

Tiller steer takes up no space.Stick steer is a good compromise.You have remote control without reaching around to operate the motor,but you lack a console in your way when moving around.


----------



## caveman (Oct 11, 2009)

OK iam sad to say that i still have did no more work on the boat.But it is all about cash and my ideas and the don't work well together.still looking around here at what others are doing and there is alot of great work going on here.Like i is said at the start this would be slow mod and as soon as i make my mind up on how to proceed then rested assured there will be more pics.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2010)

Moved this into the projects section. Let me know if you want to change the title.


----------



## caveman (Feb 22, 2010)

THANKS JIM
And yes change title


----------



## wolfmjc (Feb 24, 2010)

nice mod hope mine turns out as good.


----------



## caveman (Feb 25, 2010)

wolfmjc said:


> nice mod hope mine turns out as good.




Thanks 
As soon as it warms up i hope to get it finished,I am sad to say that is how it still looks.


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks awesome dude. Your doing it right, take your time, when money allows. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 27, 2010)

I really like what you've done Caveman; the boat looks great and the best thing is that you can work on it at your own pace. Keep up the great work, can't wait to see more!


----------



## jeffro (Mar 28, 2010)

I really like what you're doing with your boat Caveman. It will be a real nice rig when you finish. Do you prefer your trolling motor on the transom? I used a little 17lb Minn Kota on mine last year and found that it would pull the boat twice as fast and use less battery. It was hard to operate because it was so short but it worked alot better. I bought a foot controlled this past winter but haven't mounted it on my boat. I may not even like it since I have never used one. Anyways, keep up the good work and keep the photos coming. =D>


----------



## caveman (Mar 28, 2010)

yes i work slow and the weather is just now starting to get nice so i hope to start back at it again soon.

As far as the TM i want to move it to the bow but i got it before i put the deck on and i messed up.

I hope to be able to post some new pics soon.


----------



## minicuda (Apr 1, 2010)

Caveman your boat is amazing. the attention to detail and craftsmanship is awesome! I right with you as far as working slow. I started my conversion in 08 and still working on it. Now after seeing your thread i really want to replace all my wood with aluminum and skin the ribs like you have done. 
Thanks for the great thread keep up the good work!
Josh


----------



## jjake (Feb 21, 2011)

Long time reader, first time to post. I am resurrecting this thread to get some long term feedback on the seat mount. I like how the seat was mounted as shown on page 1 and would like to do something similar. It has been suggested that I cut a hole in the back of the bench seat, dig out the foam and put in a one piece backer plate but I am concerned about the structural intergrity of the bench seat.

So if Caveman's method is holding up well, I may use his idea of a two piece backer, inserted through the top. Any one else do something similar or have any guidance? I'm open to ideas from the brain trust. Thank you,


----------

